# Best Shirt to put Plastisol Transfers on



## Offthecuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Help! I'm just starting out and have decided to go with plastisol transfers. I at first wanted to use Bella Canvas 3001 for my shirts as I love the feel and fit, but when my husband wore the first shirt I made he says, he can feel the back transfer through the shirt and it drives him crazy. We are using F&M Expressions for transfers their Athletic formula as it's most versatile. 

What would you recommend? Not sure if the problem will still be there as these transfer are heavy. 

Anyone use these if so what is your recommendation for shirts or should I try a different formula? The Fashion lights sample to be doesn't feel like screen printing and more like plastic so don't like that. 

Thanks In advance


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I do 1000’s of F&M athletic transfers on Gildan G8000 DryBlends. Every distributor carries them so I can always find the quantities and colors I need from youth XS - adult XXXXXL. All my youth sports work, contractors, deli’s. Fantastic work / sports shirt. Those are my primary customers.

50/50 blends don’t really shrink. A lot of times transfers crack because of the shirt shrinking so much underneath the print.

If your using a lot of F&M athletic transfers get an air operated press. Makes a huge difference in hand and more importantly washability. It says right on them “minimum pressure 60psi”. Your not getting that with a manual heat press.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

To answer the question in the topic, any shirt that sells....

As far as feeling the print, if it is solid like a big blob you will feel it no matter what shirt you put it on and no matter what process you use, transfer, screen print, vinyl print.


----------



## Offthecuff (Jul 3, 2018)

binki said:


> To answer the question in the topic, any shirt that sells....
> 
> As far as feeling the print, if it is solid like a big blob you will feel it no matter what shirt you put it on and no matter what process you use, transfer, screen print, vinyl print.



What do you mean a blob it's a blue crab sorry somewhat new to the forum I think I attached a picture


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Offthecuff said:


> What do you mean a blob it's a blue crab sorry somewhat new to the forum I think I attached a picture




Exactly like that, a big solid blob of ink. Especially even more so with F&M athletic full color. You are going to feel that through any shirt.

You need to put more “negative space” in your designs to break up the print and give it a better hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offthecuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Beckmansbeach said:


> If your using a lot of F&M athletic transfers get an air operated press. Makes a huge difference in hand and more importantly washability. It says right on them “minimum pressure 60psi”. Your not getting that with a manual heat press.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to sound completely dumb what is an air operated press? Do you mean the ones we don't have to put down ourselves? Hands free?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup, that is what you will feel. Nothing can fix that other than having open spaces to let the shirt show through.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Offthecuff said:


> Sorry to sound completely dumb what is an air operated press? Do you mean the ones we don't have to put down ourselves? Hands free?



Air operated heat presses close at the push of a button with much greater pressure than a manual press. I use a Hotronix Air Fusion, but there are air operated presses from geo knight, hix, etc as well. Makes a big difference in hand.

But nothing is going to help that above print, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offthecuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful information Our second one will be here next week and it does have more negative space So hopefully that will help and thanks for the information on the Air Operated press we will look into that in the near future.


----------

